# Wyndham Skyline tower question



## anne1125 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a 1 bedroom on hold for the week of 6/6/08.  We have never been there and I'm a little concerned about the actual area of the timeshare.  Is it safe to walk to the beach from here?

I know it will be a little cold in early June but the price was right.

Appreciate any feedback.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## wackymother (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes, certainly during daylight, it's safe to walk to the beach from there. The "good" part of Atlantic City is from the Boardwalk to the beach. The Wyndham is just north of the last casino on the Boardwalk, as I remember it. You would just walk to the Boardwalk (you might even be able to cross the street south, and enter that casino through the side door, then cut through the casino to get to the Boardwalk) and you should be fine. Exercise normal "big-city" caution.


----------



## Blondie (Nov 21, 2007)

This resort is fine and the location is good. I was there on a girl trip with my daughter last summer and enjoyed it very much. We felt safe and used prudence and caution. I did not feel unsalfe at night- this resort is very near the boardfwalk and the walking area to get to the actual resort is busy and well traveled with foot traffic from another larger casino so you will not feel isolated. 
 Would go back in a minute.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 21, 2007)

*We enjoyed it - have no plans to return*

We were there about a year ago and the walk to the Boardwalk isn't bad - even at night. It's only a block or two and you can enter the casino if you want. 

However if you walk parallel to the Boardwalk in either direction or away from it the area is, shall we say, seedy at best.  While much of it is now empty, you still have streets and driveways but most of the buildings have been torn down, I walked it one day and it was not a comfortable trip even in the daylight. In fact if you get to the far end of the Boardwalk itself things start to deteriorate.  

Atlantic City was a nice place to visit once but we wouldn't hurry back even though its relatively close to us.  Perhaps the most irritating thing was the costly parking and the fact that the large Hotels/Casinos are far enough apart (and with those rough areas in between) that you have to drive.  Overall not a favorite destination although the FF was a nice enough resort.


----------



## Emily (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't remember the location the same as one of the previous posters but I have considered it safe to walk to the beach/boardwalk.  

I have stayed there a few times by myself for conventions and walked down to Ballys in the early am to catch a convention shuttle.  I have also walked in the afternoon and in the early pm.  

There is a trolley stop across the street from the Skyline if you want to go anywhere late at night.  

The Skyline sits back a block and 1/2  from the boardwalk.  Facing the boardwalk, a casino is on the left in the boardwalk block (don't remember name). Also Hard Rock and Trump are to the left a few blocks.  To the right, is Trop and Ballys etc - not sure how many blocks.    

The convention I go to is usually in the first 2 weeks in June.  I have had warm weather - gets cooler if it rains.  Even so, I have never gone to the beach there.  I'm usually tied up in meetings all day.


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses.  The price is right so I'll confirm.

Anne


----------



## Jennie (Nov 21, 2007)

I've stayed at Skyline Towers several times and loved it. It is on the same block as Resorts Hotel and Casino (on the other side of the street). It is one long block to the boardwalk and beach. Skyline also has a pool, on the 7th floor I think. It's on an outdoor deck, and is small. Most of the units have a terrace, with chairs. Bring binoculars. I have watched "The Donald" arrive and depart via his private plane, from the landing pad atop the Taj Mahal Hotel, which is two long blocks away. 

You can enter the Resorts Casino and use an indoor walkway to get to the Taj Mahal, and from Taj to the Showboat Casino. It's quicker, however, to walk along the boardwalk if the weather is nice. This whole section is called the "uptown" part of AC. You generally enter AC in the "downtown" section where the Hilton and Ceaser's Palace are located. Midtown you have Bally's. All of the casinos have an entrance on the boardwalk. I'm guessing that it's about a 2 mile walk from the first to the last casino. It's totally safe in daylight. In fact, in good weather there are so many people walking along the boardwalk that it is like being on the busiest street in midtown Manhattan. It looks a bit scary at night because it is generally deserted but I have walked it alone numerous times, at all hours, and have never had a problem. 

Skyline Towers is located on the corner of North Carolina and Pacific Avenue. Jitney (small buses) run up and down Pacific 24/7. The fare the last time I was there in October 2007 was $2.00 . However, if you are a senior or disabled, you can buy discount tickets. When I bought them two years ago, it was .50 per trip. I still use them. They have no expiration date. The price may be higher now. They come in a strip of little tear off tickets, the type you get for admission to an event, and perhaps drop in a drum to win a prize. I have never been asked to show proof of age or disability. You can buy them at certain banks, a convenience store on Atlantic Avenue near Ceasar's Palace (by the Outlet Malls) or you can take the jitney down to the jitney office which is near the Flagship timeshare. Ask the driver for directions. When my friend did, he let her ride free to the office. However, the office is only open from 9-4. With these tickets, I just ride up and down Pacific Avenue to the other casinos and the outlet mall, etc.. It's a lot easier than taking the car in and out of the garage and then having to re-park it. Some of the jitneys go to the Marina district where the Borgata, Trump Marina, and Harrah's Hotel and Casino are located. 

Re: parking. You can leave your car in front of Skyline for quite awhile when you check-in. A porter will ask if you need help with your luggage. There's no problem if you want to bring it up yourself, while leaving the car parked in front. (They have luggage carts near the door). You could run over to the Resorts casino and apply for a players card at the Promotions Booth. It's free. You just need a drivers license or similar I.D..

With the card, you can pull your car into Resort's self park garage, and pay the discounted rate (with the players card) of $5.00. I think it's $10. without the card. You could leave it there all week without incurring any further charges. When you do take it out, if you go to another casino, save the receipt if you pay to park. That receipt will get you back into Resorts for free if you return before 5:59 a.m.. A casino day is considered to begin at 6:00 a.m. and end at 5:59 a.m. the next day. When you pay for parking once during any part of that time period, your receipt will get you free parking at any other casino (but just once).

Atlantic City gets better and better every year. The shows are approaching Las Vegas quality. A lot of top performers are there from time to time. The buffets have excellent food, especially at Borgata, and Virginia City in Bally's Wild Wild West Casino. and at Showboat. (The worst IMHO is Resorts and Tropicana). And all of the casinos have multiple highly acclaimed 5* restaurants, if your budget can handle it. It's best to make reservations a few weeks in advance, if possible.

I scratch my head everytime I hear people talk about crime and seediness and fear. That is so not what people who go there on a regular basis encounter. It was the case 25 years ago, and the reputation lingers. But the reality is different. Sure there are neighborhoods in surrounding areas that have poverty and crime. But tourists and visitors have no reason to go there. And you can be sure that with all the taxes the casinos pay to the city and state, the police give top priority to keeping the boardwalk and casino area safe. 

Enjoy!


----------



## bookworm (Nov 22, 2007)

I would echo Jennie's reply that we had a nice time in Atlantic City and the Wyndham was a nice place to stay. We walked with our children before dark to and from the boardwalk without any concern (they did point at all of the people smoking outside the buildings and ask "why are they smoking when its so bad for them?" What to do? Try to answer quietly.) We did, however, get to see what looked like a drug purchase go down from our balcony in front of the YMCA a few blocks away. I was glad at that moment that my husband had decided not to walk to the corner store for a few supplies. Yet, I never felt that there was any reason for concern between the resort and the boardwalk.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 21, 2008)

*Atlantic City in June*



anne1125 said:


> I have a 1 bedroom on hold for the week of 6/6/08.
> 
> We have never been there and I'm a little concerned
> about the actual area of the timeshare.
> ...




How was you stay at The Wyndham 
Skyline Tower in Atlantic City, NJ


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 22, 2008)

Marty, I actually gave the week to my daughter & her boyfriend.  What a perfect week they had!  The weather was very warm (80's) and the unit was very nice.

We went to visit them 1 day and I was very impressed.  The one thing I didn't know was that there is a public parking lot just down the street towards the beach which we didn't notice until we parked in Resorts (and had to wait for the elevator).  Same price of $15.

I would stay there if I get the chance again and they had a great time.

Thanks for asking.

Anne


----------

